# Resolution problem on HP IPAQ Desktop

## pablocool

Hello

I decided to run gentoo on my old Pentium III based HP IPAQ Desktop. I compiled it smoothly on stronger machine. It runs well in console. However I have problem with X. Its GPU is Intel 82815 Chipset Graphic Controller CGC. I enabled in kernel i810 and i810fb options. 

I installed LXDE, deleted xorg.conf but cannot get 1920x1080. I must confirm this is possible on old Ubuntu 9.10.

There are few differences.

* I dont have libxaa.so in /usr/lib/xorg/modules because XAA is not supported any more in xorg (in old Ubuntu it is)

* I dont have /usr/lib/dri/i810_dri.so there is no USE flag in mesa for i810 (in old Ubuntu there is such file)

* I have errors in xorg about memory allocation

* If I force 1920x1080 via ModeLine in xorg it is still not accessible because of "Not using default mode "1920x1080" (width requires unsupported line pitch)"

This is gentoo Xorg.0.log

```
[   413.667] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.5

Release Date: 2017-10-12

[   413.671] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   413.673] Build Operating System: Linux 4.17.0-gentoo i686 Gentoo

[   413.675] Current Operating System: Linux eeepc 4.17.2-gentoo #2 SMP Wed Jul 25 14:20:25 CEST 2018 i686

[   413.675] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.17.2-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 ro net.ifnames=0 video=i810fb:vram:16,xres:1280,yres:800,vyres:1080,hsync1:29,hsync2:94,vsync1:49,vsync2:86,accel,mtrr

[   413.681] Build Date: 14 June 2018  08:03:02AM

[   413.683]  

[   413.684] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[   413.688]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   413.688] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   413.696] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 28 21:07:10 2018

[   413.698] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   413.700] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   413.701] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   413.701] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   413.701] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   413.701] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   413.701] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   413.701] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   413.701] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   413.701] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   413.701] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[   413.702] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   413.702]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   413.702] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   413.702]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   413.702] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   413.702]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   413.702] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   413.702]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   413.702]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   413.702] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   413.702]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   413.702]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   413.702] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   413.702] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   413.702] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   413.702] (II) Loader magic: 0x733640

[   413.702] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   413.702]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   413.702]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[   413.702]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[   413.702]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[   413.707] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:1132:0e11:0019 rev 2, Mem @ 0x44000000/67108864, 0x40300000/524288, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   413.707] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   413.707] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   413.712] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   413.712]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   413.712]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[   413.713] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[   413.713] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1

[   413.713] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   413.713] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3

[   413.713] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   413.713] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   413.713] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   413.810] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   413.811]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 2.99.917

[   413.811]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   413.811]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[   413.811] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[   413.811] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[   413.812] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   413.812]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.19.5

[   413.812]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   413.812]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[   413.812] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   413.812] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[   413.813] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   413.813]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 0.4.4

[   413.813]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   413.813]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[   413.813] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   413.813] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[   413.813] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   413.813]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 2.4.0

[   413.813]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   413.813]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[   413.813] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[   413.815] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics

[   413.815] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics

[   413.815] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics

[   413.815] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[   413.815] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[   413.815] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[   413.815] (--) using VT number 7

[   415.829] intel: waited 2020 ms for i915.ko driver to load

[   415.835] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[   415.835] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[   415.835] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[   415.835] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[   415.835] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[   415.836] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[   415.836] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   415.836]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 0.0.2

[   415.836]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[   415.837] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[   415.837] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[   415.837] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[   415.871] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   415.871]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 0.1.0

[   415.871]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[   415.871] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 16/16

[   415.872] (==) intel(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

[   415.872] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 565

[   415.872] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   415.872] (II) Loading sub module "xaa"

[   415.872] (II) LoadModule: "xaa"

[   415.872] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

[   415.932] (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so: undefined symbol: miZeroLineScreenKey

[   415.932] (II) UnloadModule: "xaa"

[   415.932] (II) Unloading xaa

[   415.932] (EE) intel: Failed to load module "xaa" (loader failed, 7)

[   415.932] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[   415.932] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[   415.932] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[   415.948] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   415.948]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.1.0

[   415.948]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[   415.948] (II) Loading sub module "int10"

[   415.948] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[   415.948] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[   415.985] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   415.985]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   415.985]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 23.0

[   415.985] (II) intel(0): initializing int10

[   415.987] (II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 1024 kB

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R) 815 Chipset Video BIOS

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 4.1

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(R) 815 Chipset

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

[   415.988] (II) intel(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

[   415.989] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) i815

[   415.989] (--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x44000000

[   415.989] (--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0x40300000

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): Kernel reported 107776 total, 4113 used

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): I810CheckAvailableMemory: 414652k available

[   415.989] (==) intel(0): Will alloc AGP framebuffer: 24576 kByte

[   415.989] (==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): <default monitor>: Using default hsync range of 31.50-48.00 kHz

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): <default monitor>: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): <default monitor>: Using default maximum pixel clock of 65.00 MHz

[   415.989] (WW) intel(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): Clock range:   9.50 to 163.00 MHz

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[   415.989] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768i" (unknown reason)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384i" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.990] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

[   415.991] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width requires unsupported line pitch)

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[   415.992] (--) intel(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

[   415.992] (**) intel(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz zd)

[   415.992] (**) intel(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz zd)

[   415.992] (**) intel(0): *Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz zd)

[   415.992] (**) intel(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[   415.992] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz zd)

[   415.992] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[   415.993] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   415.993] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   415.993] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   415.994] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   415.994]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   415.994]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   415.994] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   415.994] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   415.994] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   415.994] (II) intel(0): XvMC is Disabled: use XvMCSurfaces config option to enable.

[   415.994] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[   415.994] (II) Unloading modesetting

[   415.994] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   415.994] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   415.994] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fbdevhw"

[   415.994] (II) Unloading fbdevhw

[   415.995] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   415.995] (II) Unloading vesa

[   416.116] (II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x00000000 (pgoffset 0)

[   416.118] (WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 1024 pages failed

   (Cannot allocate memory)

[   416.118] (II) intel(0): No physical memory available for 4194304 bytes of DCACHE

[   416.118] (II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x01800000 (pgoffset 6144)

[   416.119] (II) intel(0): Allocated of 4096 bytes for HW cursor

[   416.119] (II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x01801000 (pgoffset 6145)

[   416.119] (II) intel(0): Allocated of 16384 bytes for ARGB HW cursor

[   416.119] (II) intel(0): Adding 768 scanlines for pixmap caching

[   416.119] (II) intel(0): Allocated Scratch Memory

[   416.121] (II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0

[   416.336] (II) intel(0): Setting dot clock to 65.0 MHz [ 0x3f 0xa 0x30 ] [ 65 12 3 ]

[   416.336] (II) intel(0): chose watermark 0x2210e000: (tab.freq 65.0)

[   416.388] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[   416.388] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   416.389] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[   416.389] (WW) intel(0): Direct rendering disabled

[   416.389] (==) RandR enabled

[   416.389] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[   416.389] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

[   416.404] (II) IGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[   416.405] (II) IGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast

[   416.405] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[   416.525] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   416.525] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   416.525] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[   416.526] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[   416.528] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   416.528]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 0.27.1

[   416.528]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   416.528]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[   416.528] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[   416.528] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   416.528] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[   416.528] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   416.529] (II) event1  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.529] (II) event1  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   416.530] (II) event1  - Power Button: device removed

[   416.530] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[   416.530] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[   416.532] (II) event1  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.532] (II) event1  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   416.533] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   416.533] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   416.533] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[   416.533] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   416.533] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"

[   416.533] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   416.534] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.534] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   416.534] (II) event0  - Power Button: device removed

[   416.534] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[   416.535] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[   416.536] (II) event0  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.536] (II) event0  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[   416.538] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[   416.538] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   416.538] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech USB Keyboard'

[   416.538] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[   416.538] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[   416.538] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   416.539] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.539] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Keyboard: device is a keyboard

[   416.539] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Keyboard: device removed

[   416.539] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/0003:046D:C31C.0001/input/input5/event2"

[   416.539] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[   416.541] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.541] (II) event2  - Logitech USB Keyboard: device is a keyboard

[   416.543] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[   416.543] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   416.543] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Logitech USB Keyboard'

[   416.543] (**) Logitech USB Keyboard: always reports core events

[   416.543] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[   416.543] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   416.544] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.544] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Keyboard: device is a keyboard

[   416.544] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Keyboard: device removed

[   416.544] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.1/0003:046D:C31C.0002/input/input6/event3"

[   416.544] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[   416.546] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.546] (II) event3  - Logitech USB Keyboard: device is a keyboard

[   416.548] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 6901:1224 (/dev/input/event4)

[   416.548] (**) HID 6901:1224: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   416.548] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'HID 6901:1224'

[   416.548] (**) HID 6901:1224: always reports core events

[   416.548] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[   416.548] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   416.549] (II) event4  - HID 6901:1224: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.549] (II) event4  - HID 6901:1224: device is a keyboard

[   416.549] (II) event4  - HID 6901:1224: device removed

[   416.549] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.0/0003:6901:1224.0003/input/input7/event4"

[   416.549] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 6901:1224" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[   416.551] (II) event4  - HID 6901:1224: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.552] (II) event4  - HID 6901:1224: device is a keyboard

[   416.553] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 6901:1224 (/dev/input/event5)

[   416.553] (**) HID 6901:1224: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[   416.553] (**) HID 6901:1224: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   416.553] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'HID 6901:1224'

[   416.553] (**) HID 6901:1224: always reports core events

[   416.553] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[   416.553] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   416.555] (II) event5  - HID 6901:1224: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse

[   416.555] (II) event5  - HID 6901:1224: device is a pointer

[   416.555] (II) event5  - HID 6901:1224: device is a keyboard

[   416.555] (II) event5  - HID 6901:1224: device removed

[   416.555] (II) libinput: HID 6901:1224: needs a virtual subdevice

[   416.555] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.1/0003:6901:1224.0004/input/input8/event5"

[   416.555] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 6901:1224" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[   416.556] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[   416.556] (**) HID 6901:1224: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[   416.556] (**) HID 6901:1224: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   416.556] (**) HID 6901:1224: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   416.557] (II) event5  - HID 6901:1224: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse

[   416.557] (II) event5  - HID 6901:1224: device is a pointer

[   416.557] (II) event5  - HID 6901:1224: device is a keyboard

[   416.559] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HID 6901:1224 (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   416.559] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   416.559] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   416.560] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Telink Wireless Receiver (/dev/input/event6)

[   416.560] (**) Telink Wireless Receiver: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[   416.561] (**) Telink Wireless Receiver: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   416.561] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Telink Wireless Receiver'

[   416.561] (**) Telink Wireless Receiver: always reports core events

[   416.561] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[   416.561] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   416.562] (II) event6  - Telink Wireless Receiver: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse

[   416.562] (II) event6  - Telink Wireless Receiver: device is a pointer

[   416.562] (II) event6  - Telink Wireless Receiver: device is a keyboard

[   416.562] (II) event6  - Telink Wireless Receiver: device removed

[   416.562] (II) libinput: Telink Wireless Receiver: needs a virtual subdevice

[   416.562] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-2/1-2.4/1-2.4:1.0/0003:248A:FF0F.0005/input/input9/event6"

[   416.562] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Telink Wireless Receiver" (type: MOUSE, id 12)

[   416.563] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[   416.563] (**) Telink Wireless Receiver: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[   416.563] (**) Telink Wireless Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   416.563] (**) Telink Wireless Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   416.564] (II) event6  - Telink Wireless Receiver: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Mouse

[   416.564] (II) event6  - Telink Wireless Receiver: device is a pointer

[   416.564] (II) event6  - Telink Wireless Receiver: device is a keyboard

[   416.566] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Telink Wireless Receiver (/dev/input/mouse1)

[   416.566] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[   416.566] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[   416.567] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Telink Wireless Receiver (/dev/input/event7)

[   416.567] (**) Telink Wireless Receiver: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   416.567] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Telink Wireless Receiver'

[   416.567] (**) Telink Wireless Receiver: always reports core events

[   416.567] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[   416.567] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[   416.568] (II) event7  - Telink Wireless Receiver: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.568] (II) event7  - Telink Wireless Receiver: device is a keyboard

[   416.569] (II) event7  - Telink Wireless Receiver: device removed

[   416.569] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-2/1-2.4/1-2.4:1.1/0003:248A:FF0F.0006/input/input10/event7"

[   416.569] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Telink Wireless Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[   416.571] (II) event7  - Telink Wireless Receiver: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[   416.571] (II) event7  - Telink Wireless Receiver: device is a keyboard

[   416.581] (**) HID 6901:1224: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[   416.581] (**) HID 6901:1224: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   416.581] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'HID 6901:1224'

[   416.581] (**) HID 6901:1224: always reports core events

[   416.581] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[   416.581] (**) Option "_source" "_driver/libinput"

[   416.581] (II) libinput: HID 6901:1224: is a virtual subdevice

[   416.581] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.1/0003:6901:1224.0004/input/input8/event5"

[   416.581] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 6901:1224" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

[   416.582] (**) Telink Wireless Receiver: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[   416.582] (**) Telink Wireless Receiver: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[   416.582] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Telink Wireless Receiver'

[   416.582] (**) Telink Wireless Receiver: always reports core events

[   416.582] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[   416.583] (**) Option "_source" "_driver/libinput"

[   416.583] (II) libinput: Telink Wireless Receiver: is a virtual subdevice

[   416.583] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/usb1/1-2/1-2.4/1-2.4:1.0/0003:248A:FF0F.0005/input/input9/event6"

[   416.583] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Telink Wireless Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 15)

```

----------

## pablocool

And this from Ubuntu 9.10

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.4

Release Date: 2009-9-27

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-23-server i686 Ubuntu

Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash --

Build Date: 26 October 2009  05:15:02PM

xorg-server 2:1.6.4-2ubuntu4 (buildd@) 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 26 21:23:13 2018

(II) Loader magic: 0x3bc0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:1132:0e11:0019 Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) rev 2, Mem @ 0x44000000/67108864, 0x40300000/524288

(==) Using default built-in configuration (39 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

      Driver   "intel"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

      Driver   "i810"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (3)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,

   /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.9.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module i810

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(EE) Failed to load module "i810" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.3, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.4.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 16/16

(==) intel(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 565

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 1024 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R) 815 Chipset Video BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 4.1

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(R) 815 Chipset

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: IVM  Model: 560c  Serial#: 6971

(II) intel(0): Year: 2010  Week: 41

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) intel(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 52  vert.: 29

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.649 redY: 0.338   greenX: 0.289 greenY: 0.609

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.146 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Supported established timings:

(II) intel(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) intel(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) intel(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) intel(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) intel(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) intel(0): #4: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

(II) intel(0): #5: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

(II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) intel(0): clock: 148.5 MHz   Image Size:  521 x 293 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2008  h_sync_end 2052 h_blank_end 2200 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1084  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1125 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0): Ranges: V min: 56 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) intel(0): Monitor name: PL2409HD

(II) intel(0): Serial No: 11077M0A06971

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0026cd0c563b1b0000

(II) intel(0):    2914010368341d782a6041a6564a9c25

(II) intel(0):    125054bfef0081808140714f9500950f

(II) intel(0):    b30001010101023a801871382d40582c

(II) intel(0):    450009252100001e000000fd00384c1e

(II) intel(0):    5311000a202020202020000000fc0050

(II) intel(0):    4c3234303948440a20202020000000ff

(II) intel(0):    0031313037374d304130363937310013

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "IVM", prod id 22028

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "i815"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x44000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0x40300000

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 112384 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I810CheckAvailableMemory: 449532k available

(==) intel(0): Will alloc AGP framebuffer: 24576 kByte

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) intel(0): <default monitor>: Using hsync range of 30.00-83.00 kHz

(II) intel(0): <default monitor>: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-76.00 Hz

(II) intel(0): <default monitor>: Using maximum pixel clock of 170.00 MHz

(II) intel(0): Estimated virtual size for aspect ratio 1.7931 is 1920x1080

(II) intel(0): Clock range:   9.50 to 163.00 MHz

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1360x768" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "680x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "680x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x450" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1680x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "840x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1080" (monitor doesn't support reduced blanking)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x540" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) intel(0): Virtual size is 1920x1080 (pitch 1920)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "1920x1080": 148.5 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "1680x1050": 146.2 MHz, 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1680x1050": 146.2 MHz, 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1400x1050": 155.8 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x74.8  155.80  1400 1464 1784 1912  1050 1052 1064 1090 +hsync +vsync (81.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1400x1050": 145.1 MHz, 76.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x70.0  145.06  1400 1496 1648 1896  1050 1051 1054 1093 -hsync +vsync (76.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "1440x900": 136.8 MHz, 70.6 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x75.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz, 55.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz, 55.9 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1360x768": 84.8 MHz, 47.7 kHz, 59.8 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1360x768"x59.8   84.75  1360 1432 1568 1776  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 105.0 MHz, 67.6 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  104.99  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 902 -hsync +vsync (67.6 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz, 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x70.0   96.77  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 -hsync +vsync (63.0 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 -hsync +vsync (53.7 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "640x480": 30.2 MHz, 35.0 kHz, 66.7 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): *Driver mode "720x400": 28.3 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (520, 290) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (93, 94)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) intel(0): page flipping disabled

(II) intel(0): XvMC is Disabled: use XvMCSurfaces config option to enable.

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] loaded kernel module for "i810" driver.

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x44000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0x40300000

(II) intel(0): [agp] dcacheHandle : 0x0

(II) intel(0): [agp] GART: no dcache memory found

(II) intel(0): [agp] Bound backbuffer memory

(II) intel(0): [agp] Bound depthbuffer memory

(II) intel(0): [agp] Bound System Texture Memory

(II) intel(0): [agp] GART: Allocated 4K for mouse cursor image

(II) intel(0): [agp] GART: Allocated 16K for ARGB mouse cursor image

(II) intel(0): Adding 384 scanlines for pixmap caching

(II) intel(0): Allocated Scratch Memory

(II) intel(0): [dri] Buffer map : e7b000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 256 4096 byte DMA buffers

(II) intel(0): [drm] Init v1.4 interface.

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ -22

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized.

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Setting dot clock to 148.4 MHz [ 0x42 0x9 0x20 ] [ 68 11 2 ]

(II) intel(0): chose watermark 0x22415000: (tab.freq 157.5)

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      25 128x128 slots

      5 256x256 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i810_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 6901:1224

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.4, module version = 2.2.5

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) HID 6901:1224: always reports core events

(**) HID 6901:1224: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) HID 6901:1224: Found keys

(II) HID 6901:1224: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 6901:1224" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 6901:1224

(**) HID 6901:1224: always reports core events

(**) HID 6901:1224: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) HID 6901:1224: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) HID 6901:1224: Found x and y relative axes

(II) HID 6901:1224: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) HID 6901:1224: Found keys

(II) HID 6901:1224: Configuring as mouse

(II) HID 6901:1224: Configuring as keyboard

(**) HID 6901:1224: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) HID 6901:1224: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 6901:1224" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) HID 6901:1224: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) HID 6901:1224: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) HID 6901:1224: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) HID 6901:1224: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) HID 6901:1224: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc105"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

```

----------

